# Anti corrosion spray test



## Devilman (Oct 9, 2016)

I cut a few pieces of 40mm diameter mild steel.
Sprayed one with acf50, another Wd40, another with Atom Mac at 5%, had a can of halfords bike spray (Gt85) that went on another. Lastly one was left untreated.
These are going to be left to the elements in the garden until they all fail.
Here are the results one week in.
Struggling here. Be back in a moment.


----------



## Devilman (Oct 9, 2016)

__
http://instagr.am/p/Bq5QZoSlFK3/

Atom Mac what happened? Did the light rain a few hours later wash it all off?


----------



## blurb (Feb 13, 2008)

Interesting about Atom Mac as I use it purely for disc rotors during washing, and it is good in the very short term, but I can also see the beginnings of corrosion/staining(?) after about an hour of the washing process. Whether it would quickly progress to full on rust I don't know as I haven't tested for longevity as it was bought for a specific purpose, which it accomplishes.

5% dilution and sprayed on pre and post wheel wash.

As an aside, I notice a slight fizzing as it is applied to the discs, so there is some chemical reaction going on there.


----------



## GG33 (Aug 28, 2007)

ACF50 is a product that genuinely comes from the world of aviation, so not surprised that it came out on top...


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Thanks for taking the time to do this test. I'll be watching with interest.

I'm a big fan of ACF50 and its brother, Corrosion Block grease so I'll be fascinated to see how ACF50 compares.

Andy.


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

I gave up with Atom Mac during the washing of my car!

Every time I rinsed against the discs went a slight rusty colour, it was only slight but it weren't perfect.

Then I noticed after the snow I had to put some on then after the wash then after the rinse!

I thought it was a spray on before the wash and that was it but it weren't.

Rob


----------



## Devilman (Oct 9, 2016)

A week or so later.

__
http://instagr.am/p/BrNvToRlrgA/


----------



## WristyManchego (Sep 9, 2018)

Send these results to BH, they seem like the kind of guys that would be interested.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

That's very interesting. Looks like I'll be getting some ACF50. 

Cheers. 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

might have to get some of this ACF 50 and spray the underneath before the harsh winter comes.


----------



## Bilt-Hamber Lab (Apr 11, 2008)

Devilman said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/Bq5QZoSlFK3/
> 
> Atom Mac what happened? Did the light rain a few hours later wash it all off?


atom-mac is migratory so after contact with the steel surface it's vapours will find their way deeply into screw threads, between spot welds, into door cavities and voids where it will provide lasting protection even if not in direct contact. atom-mac is water borne so even diluted 5% in tap water it can combine with residual water and salt that sits in the many unreachable areas of a car's underside. On more exposed surfaces it neutralises road salt and provides protection even to braking surfaces etc, impossible with solvent carried materials. However on these exposed surfaces the protection will last where the material dries and is adsorbed in the surfaces but the material will continue to migrate if re-wetted so will need reapplication. Braking surfaces and components are the most difficult of all to protect as they are so reactive - the intricate castings, for example, corrode very quickly indeed. This is the only product that we know of that can do this.

For a long-term treatment of exposed bare steel surface any of our dynax products are superior these are not diluted at 5% in water and are supplied ready to use. However these must not be used on braking surfaces.


----------



## WristyManchego (Sep 9, 2018)

Nice one BH, knew there’d be a good answer.

Need to use like for like products for the test.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

ACF50 is a great product to spray everywhere except your brake rotors.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Never used this but looks very impressive. They recommend their "Corrosion Block Spray" for cars as it is slightly thicker.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Corrosio...h=item2846bc3b02:g:hHIAAOSwnHZYmy4X:rk:2:pf:0

Scroll down the link, they say it's one step up on their ACF50

Harry


----------



## Devilman (Oct 9, 2016)

Last update. I did not know about the above product.

__
http://instagr.am/p/BrikkdvFl0l/


----------



## WristyManchego (Sep 9, 2018)

Fancy testing ACF50 with a BH Dynax product?


----------

